# How to Avoid Parvo in Apt. Complex



## Jeanine (Dec 5, 2009)

I got my new puppy, Lucy, on Friday. She is about 8 weeks old. I live in an apartment complex, one of the few in the area that allows dogs. Because of this, there are quite a few dogs on the property. I got Lucy from a Dairy farm, and she hasn't had any shots yet, she is going for her first round tomorrow morning.

I am a little worried because in my research I have found that a puppy can get Parvo just from smelling where another dog eliminated. Since I don't have my own yard I was wondering if you all had any tips on where to have her go potty where she won't be as at risk for catching Parvo or anything else from someone else's dog here. 

It had been snowing just about non-stop here since Friday, so I had mostly been sticking to the parking lot since it was covered with a layer of snow. Having the snow also help me avoid any yellow spots  Today it is warmer though so the snow is starting to melt. I don't want to take her over to the yard though where the rest of the dogs go.

How much should I be worried about this? After she gets her first rounds of shots tomorrow will she be able to go over to the yard or should I still be cautious?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The big danger is walking, not sniffing. Your SHOES should be cleaned every time you come in from being outdoors. Make a solution of 1 part bleach to 30 parts water, and spray your shoes each time you come in, and that of any guests. 

If it were my puppy, I would err on the side of caution and put up an expen inside until her 3rd vaccine.


----------



## Jeanine (Dec 5, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> If it were my puppy, I would err on the side of caution and put up an expen inside until her 3rd vaccine.


Thanks for the advice. I might go that way. I am just worried about her potty training then. I do have a small deck that I could take her out on, but my BF said he would rather I didn't. Do you think that would be better/worse/the same as an expen?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

you have much to worry about in an apt, more than just Parvo let me tell you. Fleas, ticks, and even worms. I have lived in an apartment and i never would again with a dog. Faith had fleas, ticks, and nasty NASTY worms (although in the defense she had worms before we even got her). The point is: All of the dogs at the apt share the same "strip of grass" to go potty and let me tell you, not everyone picks up poop after their dog-- your dog sniffs, licks, w/e and there ya go. Your dog lays/sits in the grass and suddenly 1 flea is a bunch. I would take preventative measures now: A good flea med (NOT otc), a good dewormer (again NOT otc). Apartments are the worse because you cant spray the yard or control other ppl and what they may or may not have. Lets not even get into if there may be strays around.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

On the patio would be great. You can get heavy plastic at a home supply store, and line the patio with that. You can then put newspapers, shavings, sod, or whatever you like over the top of it.

In a few weeks or so, when she is all vaccinated up, you can remove it all, and nothing will remain.

This also gets her outside your doorway, and will make her transition to outdoors much easier.


----------



## WillyG (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree, having your pup go on the patio is probably best. Last year, I got a puppy that had parvo. Many puppies who get parvo don't make it. Ours was lucky, he survived. Parvo can live on surfaces and in the soil for a very, very long time. Freezing temperatures prolong the length of time the virus is able to be transmitted. My pup came to me already infected. Puppies that are not fully vaccinated should never be taken to where other dogs have been. I think parvo is one of the worst things that can happen to a puppy and it is such a contagious virus. My pup had to be quarantined for two weeks when he came home, I had to change my clothes and wash everything when I was with him, my other dogs needed to get boosters -- it was not any fun. Please do everything that you can to protect your pup -- believe me, having a puppy with parvo is not something I would wish on anyone.


----------

